# Leaving in a month



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well im leaving for Athens again here pretty soon to go back to school. I have some spots on the Hocking that hold large flatheads. If anyone wants to make a trip let me know. i know steve will be coming.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I wish I was heading down to old A-town. I haven't been down in a couple years. Hockey alumni weekend is coming up at the end of September but we are having a big fish fry that weekend so I can't make it. Have a beer at the Cats eye and tell Zippy and Ellis I said hi for me


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Webman27 said:


> I wish I was heading down to old A-town. I haven't been down in a couple years. Hockey alumni weekend is coming up at the end of September but we are having a big fish fry that weekend so I can't make it. Have a beer at the Cats eye and tell Zippy and Ellis I said hi for me


I love the catseye but i usually go to pawpurrs. And barring injury hopefully i will get to play hockey this year


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah I will be there, probably in a sling from surgery


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Is Moe still coaching the team? If so he'll remember me too. Ask him about Webby.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> yeah I will be there, probably in a sling from surgery


Nice sob story, did it stop me last year??? Stop being a WUSSSAAYYYY!!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

You are a young one. I am an old man with two kids and a wife, If I am in a sling do you think she will let me go? So you better hope I get out at all after surgery


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> Well im leaving for Athens again here pretty soon to go back to school. I have some spots on the Hocking that hold large flatheads. If anyone wants to make a trip let me know. i know steve will be coming.



Let's go on the Ohio once before you leave.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds like a plan bryan i just talked to doc about maybe getting out this fall and hes up for it


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I wish I was going back to athens.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

well once your back here in Athens toss me a tell sometime and we'll go out if you'd like I've almost got my boat up and running which is hard to do on a college budget sacrificed a lot of top ramen to get this thing moving!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

athensfishin' said:


> well once your back here in Athens toss me a tell sometime and we'll go out if you'd like I've almost got my boat up and running which is hard to do on a college budget sacrificed a lot of top ramen to get this thing moving!


lol the ramen, i have already forgotten


----------

